# Форум 1С > Установка и администрирование 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 8.0, 8.1, 8.2, 8.3 >  1С: Аналитика есть ломанная версия?

## alerif143

всем привет,
скачивал с этого форума дистрибутив 1c83: Аналитика, Версия 1.47.0 от 11.12.2020, все поставил и настроил. но при входе выскакивает: "Не найдена лицензия. Не обнаружен ключ защиты программы или полученная программная лицензия!"
платформу: v.8.3.18.1208 x64 Lite RePack with GUI

у кого-нибудь получилось запустить без покупки лицензии?

----------


## alerif143

плз хелп

----------


## fan_fcdk

Добрый день, нашли решение?

----------


## wrooom

нашли решение?

----------


## fan_fcdk

я нет)

----------


## rather

Добрый день! Есть какая информация?

----------


## rather

Добрый день! Есть какая информация?

----------


## HPDX2300

вы вот это посмотрели?
1С:Аналитика, установка и запуск сервера 1С:Аналитики - YouTube
для анальной итики требуется программная лицензия (Soft License) - это для начала, для "разминки" ума так сказать.

----------

noname1902 (29.05.2022), redhat2020 (07.07.2022), vovashulga (06.06.2022)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Запросить ее на 90 дней и по истечению она у меня уже год работает) Главное сервер не пересносить))) И можно не покупать)

----------


## Touch_of_soul

Запросить ее на 90 дней и по истечению она у меня уже год работает) Главное сервер не пересносить))) И можно не покупать)
кому нужно выложу 1С:Аналитика, версия 1.64.1

----------


## shamanbys

> Запросить ее на 90 дней и по истечению она у меня уже год работает) Главное сервер не пересносить))) И можно не покупать)
> кому нужно выложу 1С:Аналитика, версия 1.64.1


Здравствуйте.Выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию если можно!

----------


## Touch_of_soul

> Здравствуйте.Выложите пожалуйста конфигурацию если можно!


Analytics_1_65_0  https://disk.yandex.ru/d/tzoA4QHa_XLNMg

----------

shamanbys (26.12.2022)

----------

